# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  صدمة  التعليم عن بعد

## لميس الامام

*اعزائي اهل الصالون الادبي ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ورمضان كريم اعاده الله عليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير والبركات..**اسمحوا ان اشارك بهذه المقالة التي نشرت لي في احدى صحف المملكة العربية السعودية (عكاظ) والتي أود ان انشرها لكم علني الاقي عندكم بعض الصدى لما سيجئ من خلالها ..*
موضوع المقالة : 

*صدمة التعليم عن بعد (Learning on line) * 

*[frame="7 80"]سأتحدث عن العلم والتعليم في خضم العولمة التي دخلت نظام مجتمعاتنا العربية من أوسع أبوابها، لكن مجال العلم والتعليم فيه للأسف لم يحظ إلا بالنزر القليل من هذا التطور وما يهمني حقا هي تلك السلبيات التي تمسكنا بها والإيجابيات التي ابتعدنا عنها وأخذنا نبرر لها تبريرات لا مجال لنقاشها.
إن التقاعس عن اللحاق بالمواكبة الثقافية التي بادرنا باعتلاء سفينتها يلجم مثقفينا على الرغم من الشراع القوي والمحرك الجبار الذي يسيرها، والسلبية والرفض يتجليان في أجلى معانيهما عند ضرورة التماهي مع التطورات العلمية عند الحاجة، بمعنى آخر إن استحالت القدرة على المواطن/ المواطنة التوجه خارج الوطن لتلقي الدراسات العليا بمستوياتها: البكلويوس/ الماجستير/ الدكتوراة - لأسباب اجتماعية - سواء كانت على حسابه الخاص أم ابتعاثا من قبل حكومتنا الرشيدة، ولديه الأسباب القهرية التي تحول بينه وبين مغادرة الوطن، فكيف يواكب هذا التطور العالمي ويساير الركب مع سائر الطلبة المتميزين؟ ماذا لو جاءت إليه المعرفة إلى عقر داره تقدم أحدث التقنيات وتفتح أبواب العلم مقابل اليسير من المال، هل يرفضها ؟ هل يشكك في مصداقية تقديمها للمعرفة عن طريق البث الإلكتروني؟
القصد من وراء ما وددت التنويه عنه هو أن تتاح لهذا المواطن وسائل التعلم الحديثة عن بعد عن طريق التقنيات الحديثة التي فتحت الباب أمامه لتسهل له مهمة تلقي العلم مراعاة لظروفه التي لا تمكنه من السفر لتلقي ذات العلم الذي يحظى به مواطن آخر تمكنه الظروف من التواجد في عقر دار المعرفة خارج الوطن بمسافات تعد بمئات الآلاف من الأميال.
أتساءل هنا لم ندع اختصار المسافات عن طريق البث، مواطن مجتهد له طموح كجموح الخيل ليجد أمامه العراقيل التي تعيق تحركه إلى الأمام فيقتل ذلك الطموح ليضرب كفا بكف حسرة؟ هذه هي القضية.. هناك مجال فتح في المملكة لنيل درجات البكالوريوس والدراسات العليا (الماجستير) وحتى الدكتوراه عن طريق تقنية ليست بالحديثة جدا، بل مضى عليها زمن ألا وهي التعليم عن بعد.. ولكن ولسوء حظ هؤلاء الطلبة فقد برزت أمامهم مشكلة بعد أن قبلوا في الجامعات المعروفة على نطاق العالم للحصول على شهادات التخصص المرغوب به، وبعد أن قاموا بدراسات جادة وأبحاث موثقة، القبول من قبل تلك الجامعات بغية الحصول على مؤهلات تمنحهم جواز سفر للاستمرارية في العمل وتقديم ما ميزهم إلى أبناء وطنهم.. بعد كل ذلك الجهد والمصاريف التي تم دفعها مقابل تلك التخصصات يأتي بيان بعدم اعتماد تلك الشهادات واتهام الطالب بأنه قد حصل على شهادة وهمية مقابل مبلغ من المال بدون دراسة ولا مصداقية.. وتكون الخيبة الكبرى التي تواجه هؤلاء الطلبة التي سبق وذكرت الظروف التي دعتهم للإقبال على الدراسة عن بعد، وعليه اقترح التالي: عند حصول الطالب الدارس عن بعد على شهادة على أي من المستويات الثلاثة التي تم ذكرها، لم لا يتقدم بها إلى الجامعات السعودية او  سواها من جامعات الدول العربية المجاورة  ولتقوم لجنة بمناقشة رسالة هذا الطالب لما درس وبحث ونقب لكي يكمل دراسته الجادة ومن ثم ، الاطلاع على أبحاثه ودراساته ورسالة الدكتوراه التي تم الحصول عليها، وتوثيقها بالموافقة أو الرفض حتى يستطيع أن يتقدم إلى أي جهة عمل خاصة أو حكومية ليقدم خدماته التي جاءت نتاج لتلك الدراسة وذلك التخصص، مثله كمثل أي طالب درس داخل المملكة وحصل على شهادة البكالوريوس أو الماجستير أو الدكتوراه؟

لميس الإمام - مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ومركز الابحاث - فرع جدة[/frame]*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

سيدتى الفضلى الأستاذة لميس
كل عام و حضرتك و كل أحبابك بكل الخير و الصحة و السعادة ....
حاولت أن أصل إلى مقالتك .. كى أستمتع بقراءتها بعد طول حرمان من إسهاماتك الثرية ، لكنى فشلت فى الوصول إليها حيث العنوان فحسب ...
أنا أعتقد أن سبب هذا هو قصور منى .. فهل يمكن أن تتفضلى بتوصيلى إلى هذه المقالة ..
شكرا لعودتك متألقة فى دارك : قاعة الصالون الأدبى و الثقافى ..
و كل عام و أنتم بخير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة الجليلة لميس الإمام
مقالتك تلك تثير الكثير من المواجع ، منشؤها البطء الثقافى فى مسايرة التقدم التكنولوجى فى مجتمعاتنا ، حتى أنه - حين يحدث الاقتناع بتكنولوجيا ما - يكون العالم قد تجاوز هذه التكنولوجيا إلى ما هو أحدث ..
فى رأيي - سيدتى - أن بعض الحل يكمن فى محاولة تغيير العقليات المهيمنة على الحل و العقد فى مجتمعاتنا العربية حتى تستطيع أن تساير تكنولوجيا العصر و تتحدث بلغة العلم ..
ما أبدع رؤياك حين ترين أن التقدم العلمى إن لم نذهب إليه فى عقر داره ، فقد أتت به التكنولوجيا الحديثة إلينا حتى عقر دارنا ، و لكن - للأسف - ما زالت عقلياتنا متخلفة - ثقافيا - عن تقبل هذا اللون من التعليم .
إن التعليم - بمفهومه العربى التقليدى - يكاد العالم أن يلفظه من قانون التربية و التعليم ، و لكننا ما زلنا مصرين على ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا ( أو آباء أجدادنا )
إن تغيير هذه الثقافة (عادات المجتمع و أعرافه ) يستلزم جهود النخبة من أبنائه ، و طالما فيه أمثالك ، فالأمل فى المستقبل كبير ....
دمت بخير ، و كل عام و أنت و المسلمون جميعا بخير ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذة لميس

موضوع ثري للغاية..و يمثل واقع حالي

اسمحي لي بإبداء رأي متواضع في هذا الشأن

مع اقتناعي بوجهة نظر حضرتك..اسمحي لي أن أطرح وجهة نظري من جانب آخر

انا كباحثة حالية للدكتوراه في المجال التربوي.درست في كليتي و تتلمذت على يد أساتذتها.

و بعد زمن - طال أم قصر- أعلنت كليتي عن حاجتها لمن هم في مثل تخصصي. و تقدمت انا و صاحب رسالة الدكتوراه . لا يميزنا شئ أو يتفوق إحدانا على الآخر في شهادة ما. اعتقد أنه من العدل. ان ترجح كفتي. فقط..لأني من أبناء تلك الكلية . و لكن إن تفوق عليّ في شئ . أو تخصص فهنيئا له.

و رفض العديد و العديد من أصحاب شهادات التعليم بمختلف أنواعها العادي و العالي. يرجع في معظمه لتوافر أصحاب الشهادات الحاصلين عليها بطريقة مباشرة و ليست عن بعد

لست ضد التعليم عن بعد سيدتي..على العكس..اتمنى ان نستطيع مواكبة قطار العلم الذي يرمح بسرعة السهم النافذ.

شكرا لك سيدتي لطرحك الراقي

في امان الله  :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الفاضلة ايمان الشامي

يا عزيزتي اولا اشكر مشاركتك لنا في هذا الموضوع ذو الاهمية القصوى في أيامنا هذه..
انا اؤيد وجهة نظرك وهي مقنعة
 ولكن اسمحيلي:  طالما ان الحكومات اتاحت هذا الاسلوب التكنولوجي الحديث للتعلم عن بعد فلماذا لا تقر به؟ لم لا يقوم الحاصل على شهادة الدكتوراة او حتى الماجستير في العمل في اروقة الجامعات الحكومية؟ المشكلة تكمن في ان الحاصل على هذه الشهادات شخص غير معترف بشهادته الموثقة - من وزارة الخارجية الامريكية او أي وزارة خارجية اخرى تتيح التعلم  عن بعد- حتى بعد ان بذل الجهد والمال..فإن طموحه يهدر ومجهوده ينكر..
صدقيني ان الدارس عن بعد هو انسان يبحث عن العلم بشكل او بآخر ان لم تتاح له فرصة الحصول على الشهادات الفوق عليا كالدكتوراة مثلا  كطالب متفرغ لهذه الدراسة في بلده... ان التعلم عن بعد هو الطريقة الايجابية لمن لا تساعده الظروف في تحقيق طموحه داخل بلده او حتى لا تسمح الظروف ان يسافر الى الخارج للحصول عليها..أنا اتسائل ان كان العلم يأتي الى عقر دارنا اليس هذا اهون من تكدس الطلبة في مدرجات الجامعات وفي النهاية المحصلة واحدة وانت تفهمين قصدي بلا شك..لان بعض الطلبة الذين حصلوا على مقاعد في الجامعات لا يواظبون على الحضور ولا يستفيدون  من المحاضرات وبالتالي فإن المدرسين سوف يتهاونون ايضا في اداء مهامهم المنوطة بهم..والنتيجة ان نتائج الطالب تأتي من مجهوده الذاتي وهذا ما اقصده بان المحصلة واحدة..

اشكرك مرة اخرى واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما في ابحاثك ودراساتك..

لميس الامام

----------


## القط

هذه الايام لا يهم الناس غير المحصله النهائيه لاي شئ فلذا عصر السرعه دخل في كل شئ !!!!

وشكرا

----------


## لميس الامام

القط.....

وجهة نظر احترمها ...تقدير وامتنان لمرورك المعطر

لميس الامام

----------


## nefer

الفاضلة / لميس الإمام
  بالرغم من إقتناعى التام بأهمية التقنيات الحديثة فى التعليم و الإستزادة العلمية و مع إحترامى لوجهة نظرك فإننى أختلف معك فى وجهة النظر حيث أننى أرى أن التعليم عن بعد يمكن الإعتداد به فى العلوم النظرية فقط و ليس التطبيقية و أن أفضل طريقة للتعلم هى عن طريق التواصل المباشر بين الطالب و أستاذه لنقل المعرفة و الخبرات مباشرة و ليس عن بعد 
و مثال على ذلك و كونك تعملين فى مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصى بجدة و أنا أعمل فى مدينة الملك عبد الله الطبية بمكة ( يعنى فى نفس المجال ) حاولى المقارنة بين طبيب حصل على شهادته من جامعة معترف بها و لو فى دولة من دول العالم الثالث و بين آخر حصل على شهادات من جامعة دولية أو زمالة بريطانية كل ما يربطه بها هو السفر للإختبار بنظام الأسئلة متعددة الإجابة (MCQ) و بها حصل على شهادة فى الطب ك MRCP أو MRCS ستجدى أن المعلومات عند الحاصل على الزمالة البريطانية قوية جدا و لكن التطبيق الفعلى على الحالات المرضية شىء مختلف تماما فى الوصول للتشخيص و العلاج أو ما نسميه نحن Clinical approach و أنا أعرف الكثير من الحاصلين على الزمالة البريطانية فى الجراحة و لم يلمس قط المشرط و هو يستطيع شرح الجراحات و التقنيات بكفاءة لا مثيل لها و لكن لو دخل غرفة العمليات وقع فى حيص بيص 
و أنا هنا أذكر بكل خير أستاذى و معلمى ا.د / محمد عطية أستاذ الجراحة العامة و الذى كنت أعمل معه فى أثناء النيابة فى مصر عندما دخلت معه غرفة العمليات أول مرة و حضرت المريض للجراحة و وقفت على يسار المريض و دخل هو فرآنى فقال لى إذهب ليمين المريض ( يعنى الجراح الرئيسى ) فقلت له لم أقوم بعملية إستئصال المرارة من قبل و لكن رأيتها فقط و قرأتها فى الكتب فقال لى إذا لم تقم بها اليوم بمساعدتى فقد لا تتعلم أبدا و وقف على يدى بالجراحة من أول دقيقة حتى آخرها يشرح لى الجراحة نفسها و تشريح المنطفة و ماذا أفعل لو وجدت وضع تشريحى غريب و مثلها فى الجراحات الأخرى و بالطبع من بعدها كنت أقوم بالجراحة بمفردى بعد ذلك لأننى تواصلت معه و أعطانى خبرته فى كل جراحة عملتها معه ( و هذا من وجهة نظرى ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه كلمة تعليم )
و على النقيض من ذلك أجد زملاء لى من الحاصلين على الزمالة لم يقوموا من قبل بجراحة كهذه و الله أتعجب منهم فى حالات أخرى كإستئصال الغدة الدرقية لم يقوموا بها أبدا و بالرغم من كونهم يحملون شهادة تؤهلهم للعمل كإستشارى جراحة تجديه عند الضرورة يساعد زميل له أقل منه درجة و هو يساعده ليتعلم منه 
و عندما كنت بمصر كنت أعمل بمستشفى الهرم التخصصى و كان هناك مشروع يسمى ال Telecommunications كان يهدف إلى عمل توأمة عن طريق الإنترنت مع جامعات عالمية لتبادل الخبرات على أن نقوم بتحضير تقارير لحالات نحتاج خبراتهم بها و نرسل لهم الفحوصات و الآشعات على النت و يتم التناقش على كيفية التعامل معها و أكثر من ذلك أن تنقل لهم الكاميرات من داخل غرفة العمليات لإرشادنا فى العمل
و هذا فى رأيى هو الأفضل للدراسة عن بعد تبادل الخبرات و ليس التعليم و إصدار شهادات 
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظرى 
و تفضلى بقبول تحياتى

----------


## مسلـــــــمة

شكرا لكِ على هذا المقال الهام
اسمحي لي أن أبدي الرأي في التعليم من بعد, فلا غنى عن حصد المواد التعليمية في مرحلة من المراحل وجها لوجه خصوصا في الدراسات البحثية والعملية. وقضية الشهادات المعتمدة يقع اللوم فيها على الجامعات التي تقدم خدمة التعليم من بعد وليس على الجامعات الوسيطة أو التي تمنح شهادات معادلة, فكثير من جهات التدريس والبحث من بعد تتواصل مع الجامعات الإقليمية والمحلية بصدد اعتماد الشهادات التي تمنحها تلك الجامعات أو على الأقل الاعتراف بها.. وبذلك, فإن الجامعة أو الجهة التعليمية التي تقدم خدمة التعليم من بعد هي المسؤولة عن الحصول على موافقات تلك الجامعات وليس العكس. وإجمالا, فإن الجامعات التي تقدم خدمة التدريس عن بعد للطلبة الذين يتعذر عليهم الحضور إلى مقرها, يجب أن تعمل على توسيع نطاق الاعتراف بها دوليا ومحليا وإقليميا وأشكركِ أختي لميس على الموضوع الهام.
نهلة عمران

----------


## لميس الامام

استاذي الفاضل الكريم مصطفى سلام

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يارب ..نعم إننا في حالة بطئ السلحفاة في المضي قدما مع التقدم التكنولوجي ..للاسف كما ذكرت حضرتك إننا نخطو خطوة وتسبقنا خطوات التقدم خطوات ، وهذا مرده الافتقار الى الامكانيات الغير المتاحة ..فأنا على ثقة بأن مواردنا البشرية تزخر بالعباقرة والافذاذ من العقول البشرية ..هل نلوم الدول التي ننتمي اليها ..أم نلوم أنفسنا لأننا لم نزعق ونقول نحن اولى بما يصرف على الملاهي الحياتية الترفيهية ..ما زالت الاولويات مهملة يا سيدي..نأمل أن نصحو ونأمل يؤخذ كلامنا محلاَ للاعتبار..

أشكر مرورك العميق على مضمون البحث..ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يصحو من بيدهم الامر بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى لنعلن اننا نملك من العقل والابداع ما يفوق اليابان وغيرها من الدول المتقدمة..

ودي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم ولآرائك المتميزة..

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> الفاضلة / لميس الإمام
>   بالرغم من إقتناعى التام بأهمية التقنيات الحديثة فى التعليم و الإستزادة العلمية و مع إحترامى لوجهة نظرك فإننى أختلف معك فى وجهة النظر حيث أننى أرى أن التعليم عن بعد يمكن الإعتداد به فى العلوم النظرية فقط و ليس التطبيقية و أن أفضل طريقة للتعلم هى عن طريق التواصل المباشر بين الطالب و أستاذه لنقل المعرفة و الخبرات مباشرة و ليس عن بعد 
> و مثال على ذلك و كونك تعملين فى مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصى بجدة و أنا أعمل فى مدينة الملك عبد الله الطبية بمكة ( يعنى فى نفس المجال ) حاولى المقارنة بين طبيب حصل على شهادته من جامعة معترف بها و لو فى دولة من دول العالم الثالث و بين آخر حصل على شهادات من جامعة دولية أو زمالة بريطانية كل ما يربطه بها هو السفر للإختبار بنظام الأسئلة متعددة الإجابة (MCQ) و بها حصل على شهادة فى الطب ك MRCP أو MRCS ستجدى أن المعلومات عند الحاصل على الزمالة البريطانية قوية جدا و لكن التطبيق الفعلى على الحالات المرضية شىء مختلف تماما فى الوصول للتشخيص و العلاج أو ما نسميه نحن Clinical approach و أنا أعرف الكثير من الحاصلين على الزمالة البريطانية فى الجراحة و لم يلمس قط المشرط و هو يستطيع شرح الجراحات و التقنيات بكفاءة لا مثيل لها و لكن لو دخل غرفة العمليات وقع فى حيص بيص 
> و أنا هنا أذكر بكل خير أستاذى و معلمى ا.د / محمد عطية أستاذ الجراحة العامة و الذى كنت أعمل معه فى أثناء النيابة فى مصر عندما دخلت معه غرفة العمليات أول مرة و حضرت المريض للجراحة و وقفت على يسار المريض و دخل هو فرآنى فقال لى إذهب ليمين المريض ( يعنى الجراح الرئيسى ) فقلت له لم أقوم بعملية إستئصال المرارة من قبل و لكن رأيتها فقط و قرأتها فى الكتب فقال لى إذا لم تقم بها اليوم بمساعدتى فقد لا تتعلم أبدا و وقف على يدى بالجراحة من أول دقيقة حتى آخرها يشرح لى الجراحة نفسها و تشريح المنطفة و ماذا أفعل لو وجدت وضع تشريحى غريب و مثلها فى الجراحات الأخرى و بالطبع من بعدها كنت أقوم بالجراحة بمفردى بعد ذلك لأننى تواصلت معه و أعطانى خبرته فى كل جراحة عملتها معه ( و هذا من وجهة نظرى ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه كلمة تعليم )
> و على النقيض من ذلك أجد زملاء لى من الحاصلين على الزمالة لم يقوموا من قبل بجراحة كهذه و الله أتعجب منهم فى حالات أخرى كإستئصال الغدة الدرقية لم يقوموا بها أبدا و بالرغم من كونهم يحملون شهادة تؤهلهم للعمل كإستشارى جراحة تجديه عند الضرورة يساعد زميل له أقل منه درجة و هو يساعده ليتعلم منه 
> و عندما كنت بمصر كنت أعمل بمستشفى الهرم التخصصى و كان هناك مشروع يسمى ال Telecommunications كان يهدف إلى عمل توأمة عن طريق الإنترنت مع جامعات عالمية لتبادل الخبرات على أن نقوم بتحضير تقارير لحالات نحتاج خبراتهم بها و نرسل لهم الفحوصات و الآشعات على النت و يتم التناقش على كيفية التعامل معها و أكثر من ذلك أن تنقل لهم الكاميرات من داخل غرفة العمليات لإرشادنا فى العمل
> و هذا فى رأيى هو الأفضل للدراسة عن بعد تبادل الخبرات و ليس التعليم و إصدار شهادات 
> أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظرى 
> و تفضلى بقبول تحياتى



سيدي الفاضل د. nefer

اتفهم بالطبع وجهة نظرك وإن كانت مقالتي تعنى بالتخصصات النظرية فقط ..فأنا اتفق معك كل الاتفاق على أن التخصصات العلمية لابد وان تصاحبها التطبيقات وأنه لا يمكن التعلم عن بعد لاختصايين مثل الاطباء والمهندسين وغيرهم من أرباب التخصصات العلمية وهذا منطقي للغاية..
كانت مقالتي لزميل لي تخصص في علم النفس وقام  بدراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة في الموارد البشرة حيث أن للتخصصين ارتباط وثيق.. عن بعد لظروفه الخاصة وللمكاتب والجامعات المفتوحة المجال امامه فقد عجز ان يعترف بدراساته من قبل الجهات الرسمية اي الحكومية..وبما انك تعمل في المملكة فلابد وانك تعلم مدى التعصب للروتين والقوانين المتاحة هناك..شهادات مثل الماجستير والدكتوراة لابد ان تكون من جامعات معترف بها والجامعات الامريكية سواء كانت في لندن او في مصر وعلى الرغم من مستواها العالي في الدراسة غير معترف بها من قبل الجهات الحكومية..إلا القطاع الخاص مثل البنوك والشركات الخاصة..
هذا سلو بلدنا يا دكتور..وأنا ارثي للوقت الذي يضيعه الدارس عن بعد والجهد المبذول في ا لدراسة والمال المدفوع هدرا..هذا كل ما وجهت مقالتي اليه ورسالتي الى المختصين..

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ..

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> شكرا لكِ على هذا المقال الهام
> اسمحي لي أن أبدي الرأي في التعليم من بعد, فلا غنى عن حصد المواد التعليمية في مرحلة من المراحل وجها لوجه خصوصا في الدراسات البحثية والعملية. وقضية الشهادات المعتمدة يقع اللوم فيها على الجامعات التي تقدم خدمة التعليم من بعد وليس على الجامعات الوسيطة أو التي تمنح شهادات معادلة, فكثير من جهات التدريس والبحث من بعد تتواصل مع الجامعات الإقليمية والمحلية بصدد اعتماد الشهادات التي تمنحها تلك الجامعات أو على الأقل الاعتراف بها.. وبذلك, فإن الجامعة أو الجهة التعليمية التي تقدم خدمة التعليم من بعد هي المسؤولة عن الحصول على موافقات تلك الجامعات وليس العكس. وإجمالا, فإن الجامعات التي تقدم خدمة التدريس عن بعد للطلبة الذين يتعذر عليهم الحضور إلى مقرها, يجب أن تعمل على توسيع نطاق الاعتراف بها دوليا ومحليا وإقليميا وأشكركِ أختي لميس على الموضوع الهام.
> نهلة عمران


اختي الفاضل نهلة عمرانن

تحية لحضورك المميز..

المشكلة تكمن في عدد الجامعات المحددة المعترف بها من قبل الجهات التعلمية العليا..
ولكن الطالب العادي الذي يأمل في  أن يرقى بنفسه لاسباب متعددة في نفسه يقف عاجزا امام
تواجد جامعة بمبناها وأساتذتها والعاملين عليها متقدم هو اليها بكل ثقة حسب مستواها العالمي 
ليقف مكتوف الايدي أمام من يرفض ترقيته بعد العناء الذي بذله للحصول على تلك الشهادات..
تصوري انني كتبت المقالة ..وبعدها مباشرة اصدرت الجهات المختصة  بيانا باقفال مائة وخمسون مكتبا
يخضع للتعليم عن بعد...ماذا تقولين في هذا؟

اشكر اهتمامك ومشاركتك المتميزة..

لميس الامام

----------


## aboesmael-k

> *اعزائي اهل الصالون الادبي ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *ورمضان كريم اعاده الله عليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير والبركات..*
> *اسمحوا ان اشارك بهذه المقالة التي نشرت لي في احدى صحف المملكة العربية السعودية (عكاظ) والتي أود ان انشرها لكم علني الاقي عندكم بعض الصدى لما سيجئ من خلالها ..*
> موضوع المقالة : 
> 
> 
> *صدمة التعليم عن بعد (learning on line)* 
> 
> ...




الأخت العزيزة الأستاذة لميس الإمام المحترمة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن موضوعك هذا موضوع رائع ويستحق الوقوف عنده طويلاً لآنه على قدر كبير من الأهمية حيث يتعلق به مصير هؤلاء الطلبة الرائعين الذين يبحثون عن المعرفة أينما كانت وبأية طريقة ولكن إيتها الأخت المحترمة لقد فاتك أمرٌ هام هو : أننا أمة تتمسك بالتراث والورق كما تعلمين هو وجه الحضارة منذ آلاف السنين وما حصل من تقدم في التقنيات الحديثة مثل الحاسب والانترنيت وأمثالها لايغير من نظرتنا إلى حضارة الورق واعلمي أيتها الأخت إننا نكاد نكون بشراً من ورق أمام ما نرى من أحداث على الساحة العربية والعالمية فيا أختي العزيزة ليس لنا إلا الصبر كما قال طارق بن زياد عندما وقف أمام جيشه قائلاً  ::(:  البحر وراءكم والعدو أمامكم وليس لكم والله إلا الصدق والصبر واعلموا أنكم أضيع من الأيتام في مأدبة اللئام ) 
تقبلي مروري ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير
أخوك خض أبو إسماعيل

----------


## لميس الامام

أخي ابو سليم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا شكرا لمرورك على هذا الطرح الذي اعتبر أنفسنا اننا به نخطو الى الوراء خطوات بينما من اخترع هذه الفكرة الرائعة
ينعمون بإيجابياتها ..سيدي نحن في مجال العمل وددنا ان نقلص العمل الورقي المكدس في الخزانات كأثار بائده وكونا لجنه اسميناها بالانجليزية ( paperles committee) ولكن للاسف باءت بالفشل لاننا كما تفضلت امة تعشق الورق الى درجة اننا نكاد نكون اناسا من ورق..
هي صدمة والحال كذلك يا سيدي ولكن ها نحن نحاول ان نلفت نظر المسئولين الذين لا يؤمنون او بالاحرى لا يثقون بقيمة التعليم عن بعد..يظنون ان الطالب بهذه الطريقة لا يطلع على الكتب ولا يستفيد فخير له ان يقضي سنوات وسنوات بين اروقة المكتبات الجامعية حتى يتحصل على النتيجة المطلوبة ..نحن خلقنا هكذا امة تقليدية لا تصبو الى التقدم الا في ما يخالف عادتنا وتقاليدنا..اما المهم فلا يلتفت اليه ابدا..

اصدقك القول الذي كان سببا في طرح هذا الموضوع الخطير..

خالص شكري وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

لميس الامام

----------

